# Undigested seeds in bird droppings



## Japaso21 (Jul 27, 2021)

So I have a 3-4 year old female parakeet. She is very happy and plays with toys often. She is on a seed and pellet diet with occasional apple(the only fruit or veggie she eats). This morning I noticed 3 droppings which each had one undigested seed in them. I did feed it some apple last night. Could it be due to the change in diet as it ate some apple. I also think it’s important to note that the seeds in the droppings still had the shell.
Thanks,


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I doubt if it is because of the apple unless you have seen this before after eating apple, when there are undigested seeds in the droppings it is a sign of a digestion issue, it could be that she is lacking some digestive enzymes or it could be a sign of Avian Gastric Yeast (AGY) where it is not uncommon to see undigested seed. If you see it continue you need to take the bird to an avian vet for an exam. If it is AGY treatment needs to begin asap. Are you sure that the seed was actually in the dropping and not a seed that fell onto it?


----------



## Japaso21 (Jul 27, 2021)

Cody said:


> I doubt if it is because of the apple unless you have seen this before after eating apple, when there are undigested seeds in the droppings it is a sign of a digestion issue, it could be that she is lacking some digestive enzymes or it could be a sign of Avian Gastric Yeast (AGY) where it is not uncommon to see undigested seed. If you see it continue you need to take the bird to an avian vet for an exam. If it is AGY treatment needs to begin asap. Are you sure that the seed was actually in the dropping and not a seed that fell onto it?


Yes it was 100% in the dropping. The bird also had a bacterial infection back in April which was treated could it still have side effects now?I just find it odd that it only happened after I fed it apple. I haven’t fed it apple in a while. If it doesn’t have more seeds in droppings by the afternoon I’m going to say it’s due to the Apple. Their is no other explanation.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Antibiotics can surely upset the normal gut bacteria and interfere with digestion but if that were the case I would expect that you would have seen evidence of it before now. Hopefully you do not see any more seed in the droppings but if you do, please have the bird examined.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

You’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices!

Cody has given you great advice and I agree with her completely. Continue to monitor her closely and if you see this again, take her to the vet as soon as you can.

Meanwhile, you’ll find more information in the forums’ many budgie articles and stickies! If you have any questions after reading through things, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help.

Hope to see you around! 👋


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being
*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Japaso21 (Jul 27, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!
> 
> The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Japaso21 (Jul 27, 2021)

My budgie has not pooped any more seeds. I will leave her with seeds and pellets for a week. And then I’ll give her some apple next week as a test to see if it happens again. I’ve tried everything to get her to eat more fruits and veggies but she won’t touch them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It can take several weeks (or even months) for budgies to decide to try a new food.
Fruit is high in sugar content so vegetables are actually healthier for your budgies with fruits given only occasionally (once or twice a week)

The first vegetable which my budgies that had not been weaned to vegetables tried (and loved) was sweet corn kernels sprinkled with a teeny bit of garlic powder (NOT salt).

Budgies seem to love "spicy" tastes. 
They also adored fresh basil, cilantro, dill, chickweed, zucchini and red pepper.

*


----------



## Japaso21 (Jul 27, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *It can take several weeks (or even months) for budgies to decide to try a new food.
> Fruit is high in sugar content so vegetables are actually healthier for your budgies with fruits given only occasionally (once or twice a week)
> 
> The first vegetable which my budgies that had not been weaned to vegetables tried (and loved) was sweet corn kernels sprinkled with a teeny bit of garlic powder (NOT salt).
> ...


I keep trying. I’ve tried almost every veggie from my garden.


----------

